# كيفية رفع الملفات داخل المنتدى



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (15 أغسطس 2006)

كيفية رفع الملفات على سرفر ملتقى المهندسين العرب




أخواني الكرام, أقوم اليوم بعمل شرح لعملية رفع الملفات على سرفر ملتقى المهندسين العرب
ولكن قبل عملية الرفع يجب أن تتأكد من إمتداد الملفات التي لديك, وهذه هي مجموعة الملفات وسعته المسموح بها في ملتقى المهندسين العرب




لذلك يرجى إتباع الخطوات التالية
1- عند إضافة موضوع جديد أو كتابة رد داخل أي موضوع, إنزل لآخر الصفحة لتجد الصورة التالية




2- قم بالضغط على إدارة المرفقات كما في الصورة التالية




3- ستظهر لك نافذة لتحديد الملف الذي تريد رفعه من على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك, كما يوفر الملتقى إمكانة رفع الملفات من المواقع الأخرى على سرفر الملتقى, أنظر الصورة التالية




4- قم بالضغط Browser لتحديد الملف من على جهاز كمبيوترك, وبعد عملية التحديد قم بالضغط على كلمة "الرفع", أنظر الصورة التالية




5- أنتظر حتى يتم رفع الملف, وهذا يعتمد على سرعة إتصالك, بعد إتمام عملية الرفع ستلاحظ أن الملف الذي قد إخترته قد ظهر في نافذ الرفع, كما في الصورة التالية




6- يمكنك الآن إغلاق نافذة الرفع والذهاب إلى الصفحة التي كنت بها مسبقاً, لتلاحظ أنه بجوار كلمة "إدارة المرفقات" يظهر الملف الذي تم رفعه




7- وبهذا نكون قد إتممنا شرح عملية الرفع للمفات داخل المنتدى
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------

